# Yellow water?



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

My tank's water has been fine for the past month, well all of a sudden I wake up and it's yellow? Why would it get like this.. I just did about a 50% water change and it looks a little better but why would it go from clear, to yellow.. I thought maybe a low PH, i have no idea though.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

How does it look without sunlight hitting the tank ? Does it look like milky white or still yellow ?


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> How does it look without sunlight hitting the tank ? Does it look like milky white or still yellow ?


It still looks yellow. The water that I drained from the tank was put into a white bucket and it honestly looked like somebody pee'd into the bucket.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

maybe just the color of the water in your area?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

baliztik terror said:


> How does it look without sunlight hitting the tank ? Does it look like milky white or still yellow ?


It still looks yellow. The water that I drained from the tank was put into a white bucket and it honestly looked like somebody pee'd into the bucket.
[/quote]
lol maybe someone took a piss in your tank.
I once came home and found cooked bacon at the bottom of the tank, who ever put that in there is an idiot, why the hell would you cook the bacon?


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

TobiasRieper said:


> maybe just the color of the water in your area?


Nah because the tanks water was VERY clear, no cloudiness or anything, then overnight it got yellow. Maybe from adding the new gravel and not cleaning it good enough?


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

^^^ wow, ya think....


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

I would just do a 100% water change. Lol


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

just leave it, it'll settle on it's own. Your fish won't be harmed by this!


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

need_redz said:


> ^^^ wow, ya think....


so its the gravel? lol and it should settle by itself?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Even if you do a 100% change I don't think your fishes would be harmed if you acclimate it properly.. Water looking that foul deserves new water imo


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

baliztik terror said:


> maybe just the color of the water in your area?


Nah because the tanks water was VERY clear, no cloudiness or anything, then overnight it got yellow. Maybe from adding the new gravel and not cleaning it good enough?
[/quote]
I've had my water turn like that before. The water softener took a sh*t, and I put hard water in the tank. Hard, rusty water sometimes will look fine at first, then turn yellow, sometimes orange after the iron has a change to oxidize.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

baliztik terror said:


> Even if you do a 100% change I don't think your fishes would be harmed if you acclimate it properly.. Water looking that foul deserves new water imo


Not true at all, It's from the gravel. That's not going to harm the fish. The water in the amazon is cloudy like that too and it doesn't hurt the fish. The gravel just needs to settle.

All in all it would have been better if he cleaned it, but at this point it's too late... fish will be fine!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea I know. I still doubt most people would prefer a yellow looking water than clear water.. If ever my water was that yellow and frequent water change doesnt help.. I'd clean everything and use new water


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

MiGsTeR said:


> Yea I know. I still doubt most people would prefer a yellow looking water than clear water.. If ever my water was that yellow and frequent water change doesnt help.. I'd clean everything and use new water


Oh for sure, but just in this case the water just needs to settle!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

need_redz said:


> How does it look without sunlight hitting the tank ? Does it look like milky white or still yellow ?


It still looks yellow. The water that I drained from the tank was put into a white bucket and it honestly looked like somebody pee'd into the bucket.
[/quote]
lol maybe someone took a piss in your tank.
I once came home and found cooked bacon at the bottom of the tank, who ever put that in there is an idiot, why the hell would you cook the bacon?
[/quote]







lol. I tell all my friends to never feed my fish.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

The tank is still looking very yellow.. is there anything I can do other than doing a 100% water change to fix it?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

baliztik terror said:


> The tank is still looking very yellow.. is there anything I can do other than doing a 100% water change to fix it?


Add a quality carbon to your filter.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

How long has it been since you changed your carbon?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Golden Pygo said:


> How long has it been since you changed your carbon?


Do you run carbon 24/7?

And if you are worried about your water being yellow, why havent you changed your water yet??LOL seems like you would of done that a few days ago already....whatcha waiting for.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Are you asking if I run my carbon 24/7? I do if thats the question.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

how are your params? Ammonia nitrite & nitrate. Did you put driftwood in there? Because that causes yellow water...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

If he runs carbon 24/7 and actually changes it, it shouldnt be yellow.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

need_redz said:


> how are your params? Ammonia nitrite & nitrate. Did you put driftwood in there? Because that causes yellow water...


yeah there is driftwood and I haven't check them in a few days. They were Ammonia: 0 Nitrate: 0 and I haven't checked the nitrite cause I ran out of the testing solution. I haven't completely changed the water yet because I need to buy a python.

I run carbon 24/7. It's only been about a month or so since it's been changed. not sure if thats too long or not?

I have an undergravel airstone also and there is TONS of bubbles forming at the surface from it.

Here is how it looks now


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

Your nirate should be around 20-40ish. If your nitrate is at zero then your tank isn't cycled or your test kit has expired. If your params are in order then I wouldn't worry about the water colour too much, the yellowness will dissipate in time. You have done some redecorating so just give it sometime. Your fish aren't in any danger!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You could take that driftwood out and boil it to get the tannies out then put it back in. That should ensure that this episode will never happen again. Looks to me like when I was trying to get the tannies out of my water from peat. It is starting to clear up just give it some time and it will be back to normal again. On a side note tank looks good!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You didnt happen to use driftwood that was made for terrariums, did you ?


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

Doing a full water change today









I'll post pictures soon as I'm done.

I'm going to actually CLEAN the gravel this time and I'll rinse the driftwood under very hot water.

Can't wait to have a clear tank again.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I dont know if anyone mentioned this. It could be the acid from the wood.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I'm hoping it isn't the wood since I just did a water change and I'd get real pissed if it got yellow again.









Here are pictures from after, it looks like my tank again for a change.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

I took out the darker piece of wood and soaked it in a hot bucket of water and the water turned yellow. So I took that piece out and I'm not gonna put it back in. The other piece should be good. I'll probably just buy a big rock or find one to put in the middle.

Also the light thats on it is pretty bright, even though its only for a 20g tank. Will they get used to it? It seems they swim around while the lights off but soon as it goes on they hide in the corner and I really don't want to dim it because it looks great with it on.


----------

